# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  قراءة في أسماء القوائم الانتخابية

## الحصن نيوز

أظهرت أسماء القوائم الانتخابية التي سجلت امس تكرار بعض الاسماء وتشابهها في العديد من الدوائر الانتخابية على مستوى المملكة.
واكثر الاسماء تكرارا هي القوائم التي حملت اسم 'وطن، الوطنية والوطن' حيث تكررت في 17 قائمة.
واحتل اسم 'المستقبل' المرتبة الثانية من حيث تكراره لأسماء القوائم التي سجلت.
وحملت 9 قوائم على مستوى المملكة اسم 'الاصلاح'، فيما جاء بعدها من حيث التكرار اسم 'الوفاء' لـ8 قوائم، وبعدها جاء اسم 'الكرامة' لتحمله 7 قوائم، فيما حملت 5 قوائم اسم 'العدالة' و5 أخرى ربطت اسمها بالاتحاد.
وتكرر اسم الوفاق والشعب والشعبية في 4 قوائم، أما اسماء التجديد والبركة والقدس والعهد والبناء والزيتونة فتكررت لثلاث قوائم لكل منها.
-



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

